# remington 870 express 20 gauge youth JUNIOR



## donnie mac (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone ever shoot one? How do they shoot and handle? Do they kick much? Considering getting one for squrl hunting. Thank you for feed back.  Also, wheres the best place to find one at a good price?


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jul 31, 2012)

You'll love it. I have junior stocks on my 870 12ga and it fits much better that way. The 20 shoots like a dream.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a youth model 870 20ga. I can't remember exactly which one I have. Its a youth model...they make one that is a little longer than the other one. I have the longer one. I love it. It doesn't kick much, its really light and its short. I've always carried 12 g guns around for squirrel hunting. Three or four times while hunting with the youth model 20 gauge, I looked around trying to find where I sat the gun down, before I realized I still had it on my shoulder (sling). Its light.


----------



## swampcat95 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a Mossberg 500 20guage youth that I rabbit hunt with.  it is lighter and easier to take through the briars.  I would recommend a youth if you do a lot of walking.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 31, 2012)

My favorite rabbit gun I ever had was a youth model 20 ga.
Unfortunately my truck was broken into 3 years ago and it was stolen. 
Walmart has the best deal I know of on them. When I bought that one it was 250.00 but I think there up to around 300.00 now.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a great gun..I wouldn't trade mine for anything


----------



## fredw (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm in the process of tricking one out for turkey hunting.


----------



## donnie mac (Aug 2, 2012)

*bump*

Isure wish I could find a used one.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 2, 2012)

check bass pro this weekend. it is their fall hunting thing.

they are on the list for sale. price looks pretty good. plus: use card: extra 10% off. and rebate. and my local bps ad says it will also give an extra discount of the amount of sales tax.

dont know how close you are to bps. go to their web site and check the fall sale ad.

worst case, you don't buy.


----------



## donnie mac (Aug 2, 2012)

thx a bunch. I will check it out.


----------



## one hogman (Aug 2, 2012)

Walmart stores [ That carry Guns] did sell the 870 youth model, in 20 ga. with the laminated stock and foreend, I bought two or three years ago at the Winder store, it is a neat little gun, 21" barrel and short stock.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 3, 2012)

If you want a little more diversity with your gun you can get the 12ga 870 turkey with the 21" barrel and swap the stocks for youth models. Thats what I did and the gun is the same overall size, just a touch heavier, but can shoot the big stuff too. Mainly for me that means 1oz slugs for deer and 3" turkey shells.


----------



## 5 string (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice Gun!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 7, 2012)

I have one set up for turkey hunting. I
I used it for rabbit hunting before I tricked it out. Great gun. Light and reliable!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 7, 2012)

Heres my 870 youth Turkey gun  Sureshot, Sumtoy'ed, FF2'ed TSS'ed. Out shoots my 12 gauge with the TSS.

My Bass pro flier had good prices in the last one I got. Sometimes 1 can be found in the outdoors trader.


----------



## donnie mac (Aug 7, 2012)

*thanks*

I went to bass pro and got me one. I really like it. thanks everyone.


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

donnie mac said:


> Anyone ever shoot one? How do they shoot and handle? Do they kick much? Considering getting one for squrl hunting. Thank you for feed back.  Also, wheres the best place to find one at a good price?



Good little gun. Love mine. Been carried a lot of miles and rolled a lot of rabbits. Shot a few quail, few squirrels and at some turkeys.... How come I can hit a runnin squirrel but can't hit a struttin bird?


----------

